# What Hardware synthesizers would you still like to see brought to software?



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2016)

1) Rhodes Chroma

2) Hartmann Neuron

3) Synton Syrinx/Fenix

4) Korg PS-3100


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 11, 2016)

Memorymoog. Still the best sounding synth I ever heard.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 11, 2016)

MemoryMoog would be good (there are some seriously good MiniMoog emulations already).

Rhodes Chroma would be awesome!

I'm sorely tempted by the Synclavier from Arturia, I've played with the demo, but it seems somehow incomplete - or maybe I didn't read the manual thoroughly enough?

And top on my list, in spite of the hardware sitting in my studio, would be the Korg MS-20. The Korg version is fun, and it gets pretty close, but there is something still missing, can't put words to it, and maybe my hardware is the wonky one? (in comparison, I think the Wayoutware timewARP2600 captures the original beautifully.) I'd be even more thrilled if Korg would add some of the modifications that were popular way back when too - especially independent outputs from the oscillators and hard/soft sync!


----------



## kavinsky (Dec 11, 2016)

wst3 said:


> And top on my list, in spite of the hardware sitting in my studio, would be the Korg MS-20


there are ms-20 modules in diva since its release in 2011

Personally, I'd love to see a modern take on Prophet 5 (Urs, I hope you're reading this).
I'm surprised such an amazing classic piece of gear is just represented in Arturia collection
hopefully RePro is not the only sequential cirquits synth u-he are modelling.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 11, 2016)

are you suggesting it is time to let the moths out of my wallet? I don't know why I've never purchased any of u-He's synths, but maybe it is time to download a trial or two?

And while it is not spot-on, I still use Pro-53 a lot for those P5-ish sounds. But you are right, an updated P5 would be a terrific addition.


----------



## kavinsky (Dec 11, 2016)

wst3 said:


> are you suggesting it is time to let the moths out of my wallet? I don't know why I've never purchased any of u-He's synths, but maybe it is time to download a trial or two?


you're on the verge of a great discovery, haha


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2016)

Pro 53 was abandoned by the time I got to Komplete but I've always heard pretty good things about it I would encourage any developers doing a prophet 5 in software to model a rev 1/2, the Rev 3 Prophet 5 is pretty average in my opinion

MemoryMoon does a memorymoog in software but after demoing it I wasn't that impressed

The Sounds Devine mm+ kontakt instrument based on the memory moog is quite good in places almost obesely fat even though I'm not a big fan of synthesis in kontakt http://soundsdivine.com/product/mm/


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2016)

5) Octave Plateau Voyetra Eight


----------



## Kent (Dec 11, 2016)

ARP 2500! With an option for a "Classic UI"!


----------



## Kent (Dec 11, 2016)

And a D-50 with the correct sounds.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2016)

Minimum 70 inch screen required! 



kmaster said:


> ARP 2500! With an option for a "Classic UI"!


----------



## Kent (Dec 11, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Minimum 70 inch screen required!


That's a given


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 11, 2016)

I made my 3 favorite presets from the D50 in Zebra2 HZ.
Fantasia
Soundtrax
Heaven
Even get that 8bit bite from Shaper/Wedge.

I can actually get MemoryMoog sounds using 6 x Oscillators, the Resonator and Dual Diva Filters.

I would love the original Waldorf Wave done correctly.
The sampled waveforms in a few VIs can resemble the real Wave but there's some interpolation missing and somebody should do a detailed software version.

Waldorf has released a few that aren't very convincing and even thier recent hardware and hardware modules miss that big sound.

That old Wave had some big fat sound with lots of motion.
Hell just holding a pad use to make hit records in the 80s.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 11, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> 2) Hartmann Neuron



There was a software version, which didn't had all the options.
And later on there was a software version (i'm not sure if it was the same) that was given away for free.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes unfortunately it was just about impossible to get to work though  



Living Fossil said:


> There was a software version, which didn't had all the options.
> And later on there was a software version (i'm not sure if it was the same) that was given away for free.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2016)

Chim, you should check out Arcsyn. Very cool synthesis along with all the matrix 12/Xpander filters



chimuelo said:


> I would love the original Waldorf Wave done correctly.
> The sampled waveforms in a few VIs can resemble the real Wave but there's some interpolation missing and somebody should do a detailed software version.
> 
> Waldorf has released a few that aren't very convincing and even thier recent hardware and hardware modules miss that big sound.
> ...


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 12, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Yes unfortunately it was just about impossible to get to work though


That was my conclusion too...

BTW Yamaha's VP1 allowed some amazing morphing sounds.
I would love to have this one as a plug in...


----------



## Vavastrasza (Dec 12, 2016)

The Roland V-Synth GT/XT. Somehow it sounds organic and natural, in the way a real instrument does, except with synthetic, modern sounds.


----------



## Lindon (Dec 12, 2016)

Yamaha FS1R


----------



## Mystic (Dec 12, 2016)

Korg Karma, MS2000a/b and Triton (in proper VST format). I'm a huge Korg fan.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 12, 2016)

If a PS 3100 ever comes out I will be a very happy camper



Mystic said:


> Korg Karma, MS2000a/b and Triton (in proper VST format). I'm a huge Korg fan.


----------



## dathyr1 (Dec 12, 2016)

I am along with Mystic on the Korg Products. I currently have a Triton Workstation 61 key keyboard and really enjoy the sounds from it. Maybe also Yamaha SY99 sounds since I have that one also(Sounds not as good as Korgs across full range of keyboard). Don't know how good the new Yamaha product sounds are today. 

While we are on this subject, do any of you know good valid producers making sound libraries for various keyboards for Kontakt? Prefer my sound libraries in Kontakt format.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 12, 2016)

After I started building my kontact sample Library I really did not feel the need to also keep my Integra 7.

It's not kontakt but for a keyboard collection I would definitely look at spectrasonics keyscape. If that's not what you're looking for be a little more specific and I'll be glad to recommend some other things.



dathyr1 said:


> While we are on this subject, do any of you know good valid producers making sound libraries for various keyboards for Kontakt? Prefer my sound libraries in Kontakt format.


----------



## dathyr1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi synthpunk,

I guess I like the Kontakt format cause I have it and use it allot. VST formats would be ok also. I am recently retired so I am on a budget so buying a whole new OS such as Spectrasonics(which they have awesome software) gets a little expensive for me now. Far as specific hardware keyboard types, I am not particular/fussy, all I do know is Korg is just one that provided some great quality sounds since I own a Triton. I do have allot of great sound libraries for Kontakt, but also adding some actual hardware keyboard/synth quality sounds would be cool also.

Don't know if that is more specific or if I am still too vague. Just trying to find what recommended Sound library online stores are out there now for various hardware keyboards/synths and compare prices.

take care,

dathyr1


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 13, 2016)

I think if you have a good Triton, Integra, or Motif you're probably set. if you want to get those types of sounds in Kontact for convenience and workflow that might be a question I have to think a little harder about although I would might still stick with my original recommendation of keyscape even though it's not in kontakt format


----------



## Vavastrasza (Dec 13, 2016)

Check out Puremagnetik. They have a lot of interesting sample libraries, many of hardware synths, and they are quite inexpensive.

http://puremagnetik.com/


----------



## alanb (Dec 22, 2016)

(1) Voyetra 8

(2) Voyetra 8

(3) Voyetra 8

(4) Voyetra 8

(5) Memorymoog

(6) Voyetra 8

(7) Aries 300 Music System

(8) Buchla Electric Music Box

(9) Voyetra 8

(10) Voyetra 8


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 22, 2016)

Aalto can definitely get some of that Buchla Magic. There is a free demo.
http://madronalabs.com/products/aalto

Voyetra would be a tough one with all the modulations but maybe there's someone out there that will attempt it one day. The SSM filter is also a big part of the sound. The big question is would you include hexadecimal programming?    favorite synth of Ulrich Schnauss btw and one man in the world that can competently repair them



alanb said:


> (1) Voyetra 8
> 
> (2) Voyetra 8
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Dec 22, 2016)

I would actually like to go the other way. I'd like to have great software, like the U-he stuff put in a box with lots of physical controls and plenteous DSP that all runs in real-time, with no CPU limitation. I have a John Bowen Solaris that is essentially this, and it sounds wonderful and is much more pleasant to interact with.


----------



## zolhof (Dec 22, 2016)

Akai VX600, Crumar DS-2, Ensoniq ESQ-1 and a few "recent" ones: Korg Z1, Alesis Ion, Novation Nova, Waldorf Q...

Any of these would be really nice to have as software, as they are a) almost impossible to find where I live; b) if found, extremely overpriced and not always in mint condition (especially the DS-2, those are notorious pieces of junk lol)

I'd also love to have an iBlofeld.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 23, 2016)

It's an interesting concept and one I've thought about it as well I know Urs @ U-he has looked into it but they decided to keep their focus on what they do well.

A hardware Diva for example with all kinds of knobs and Itb workflow integration would be very cool but also very expensive and the average musician these days does not have 3 original 4K I believe to spend on an instrument although the Solaris is very cool also and other new hardware synths like Modulas.

Of course you do have the Behringer Deepmind coming out for under 1K that shows it can definitely be done in a certain way by a certain company with those resources.



Nathanael Iversen said:


> I would actually like to go the other way. I'd like to have great software, like the U-he stuff put in a box with lots of physical controls and plenteous DSP that all runs in real-time, with no CPU limitation. I have a John Bowen Solaris that is essentially this, and it sounds wonderful and is much more pleasant to interact with.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 23, 2016)

I think most plugin manufacturers are going to look at a couple of different things sonically or functionally unique and pedigree.

It would be cool to have some of the quirkier hardware synths of the past in software the Akai Vx you mentioned for example very underrated and fat.

It would be great to get a Esq style synth that is functional for both Mac and PC. I believe the current offering is not being developed any longer.

For something quirky like the DS2 you could give Stillwell OLGA a try, there is a endless trial.
http://www.stillwellaudio.com/plugins/olga/



zolhof said:


> Akai VX600, Crumar DS-2, Ensoniq ESQ-1 and a few "recent" ones: Korg Z1, Alesis Ion, Novation Nova, Waldorf Q...
> 
> Any of these would be really nice to have as software, as they are a) almost impossible to find where I live; b) if found, extremely overpriced and not always in mint condition (especially the DS-2, those are notorious pieces of junk lol)
> 
> I'd also love to have an iBlofeld.


----------

